# Stephen Tucker Buck  - NRA Atlanta



## 52Bore (Apr 22, 2017)

New to the Forum a few weeks ago and have just been looking.  
I'm not sure where this should be posted, but since it was killed with a ML, thought it would be fitting.
Stephen Tucker and his new world record whitetail will be at the NRA convention in Atlanta with the NMLRA in booth #1042.


----------



## TJay (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow what an awesome smokepole buck!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 23, 2017)

Will also be at the Outdoor Blast:

http://www.gon.com/news/world-record-buck-coming-to-outdoor-blast


----------



## 52Bore (May 2, 2017)

Very nice young man.  Show was great.  

The NMLRA said they would have many postings on their official FaceBook page: 
NMLRA (National Muzzle Loading Rifle Association)


----------



## Muldoon (Sep 23, 2017)

Reckon I'm the oddball in the bunch!

That dude is plumb UGLY!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 23, 2017)

You're just jelly is all


----------



## Muldoon (Sep 23, 2017)

*Jelly!*



oops1 said:


> You're just jelly is all



Naw!

Not quite!

But I will admit its a FREAK!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 23, 2017)

I agree.. It's a freak. You sayin you wouldn't shoot it?


----------



## bear claw (Sep 23, 2017)

Id shoot it just to cull him out. Dont wont that ugly buck breeding does on my farm. Haha.


----------



## Muldoon (Sep 23, 2017)

*Freak*



oops1 said:


> I agree.. It's a freak. You sayin you wouldn't shoot it?



That's EXACTLY what I'm saying! I've been killing bucks for nigh onto 70 years and IMO...the head looks more like a  Caribou head which to me.....are the ugliest game animals God ever made! Whomever shoots what is fine with me but this type head just doesn't appeal to me!

Now...I can get interested in a head like below....and fine backstraps to boot!



Untitled by Sharps Man, on Flickr


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 24, 2017)

I would shoot that buck as soon as I could get him in my sights. I have a spot on the wall saved for something just like him. Now I much prefer a large typical, they just appeal more to me and look better. But that doesn't mean I'd pass one like that up.
The one thing that would complete the package and really impress me is to see a fine, iron sighted, flintlock laying on that table under the buck.


----------



## Muldoon (Sep 24, 2017)

Darkhorse said:


> I would shoot that buck as soon as I could get him in my sights. I have a spot on the wall saved for something just like him. Now I much prefer a large typical, they just appeal more to me and look better. But that doesn't mean I'd pass one like that up.
> The one thing that would complete the package and really impress me is to see a fine, iron sighted, flintlock laying on that table under the buck.



"is to see a fine, iron sighted, flintlock laying on that table under the buck."

That I will vote for!!


----------

